# Best cyclo-cross hubs?



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

I just re-read the Fair Wheel Bikes' review that Jason and Ron Ruff wrote, and, with cyclo-cross season just around the corner, I started contemplating new wheel options. What are some of the best hubs for cyclo-cross? 

Right now, I'm using White Industries MI 5 on all of my cyclo-cross (130 spaced)wheelsets. I'm very happy with them. They aren't terribly light, but they are durable, build well, and have bearings that are easy to replace. Are there other hubs that are lighter, more durable, have bearings that are better protected from soilage and easier to find, and are generally smoother? For argument's sake, let's take cost out of the equation. 

In case it matters, I weigh around 180, race in the Pacific Northwest, use only hand-built wheels, and prefer a 24 or 28 spoke front and 28 spoke rear wheel. The rims I use are Velocity Deep V (clincher/back-up/training) and Velocity Escape (tubular/racing). 

Thanks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Dura Ace


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Refreshing this thread as I'm interested in the group's input. Thanks much.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, the 240 hubs from DT are great for wet areas like the PNW. You could also stick with White Industries and upgrade to their H2/H3 hubset. That is easily the most popular cross hub that we sell.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Most hubs rely on the seals of the bearings as the main defense against contamination. If you want better protection you can upgrade the bearings to Phil Woods. Those are very well sealed and are available for the hubs you own.

The ratcheting mechanism of most hubs is only protected by an o-ring or worse, nothing. The Alchemy hub is the only hub I know if that has the ratcheting mechanism protected behind a bearing. Contaminates would have pass through both seals of that bearing destroying it in order to get to the pawls and ring gear. This is a great design feature.

On top of that, the bearing size and placement make for a very strong and stiff hub. The flanges are also optimized for the strongest wheelbuild. The downside is that unless you buy the tools you have to rely on someone else to replace the bearings who does. I've had mine for over two years with heavy use and have yet to do so.

On top of all that, they are lighter than the current hubs you use.

Having said all that, you are running excellent hubs. If you didn't already have them, I would talk you into the upgrade. Already having them, I would say run them in good health. You don't have anything that need replacing unless they are trashed.

-Eric


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for re-introducing this thread. 

Oddly enough, Jeremy from Alchemy built the wheels that I was writing about in July of 2010 when I opened this thread. He changed the axles, so that they were actually 132.5 mm, which is the topic of a separate thread over on the cyclo-cross forums right now. White Industries recommended the MI 5 hubs for 'cross over the H2 & H3, as the improved stiffness benefit outweighed the weight penalty. I'm still using the MI 5 hubs and am happy to be doing so; however, the prospect of a sub-1400 gram, all aluminum 'cross wheel is drawing me back to the Alchemy hubs; plus, I'd like to continue to support Jeremy and my local wheel builder. Of course, the Chris King cyclo-cross-specific hubs are very popular where I live in Portland, OR, too; however, I can't confirm their durability, quality of their seals, or their ease of use. I'm confident others on this forum can. 

For the builders: any thoughts on the new Dash hubs' designs (pleural) and their application for cyclo-cross? 

Thanks again Next Time, Eric, & Zen.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

danwerle said:


> Thanks for re-introducing this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we sell their hubs. However, I cannot speak for their durability for cross purposes. From what I have heard (we have yet to sell any and I haven't ridden them yet) they are great on the road. However, all of their products are very young which means no one out there has really used and abused them for an extended period of time. 
So, with that said, I think you should stick with a hub that is proven. Yes the Dashs are ultralight and quite beautiful, however they need to prove themselves on the road before they can go into the CX arena. 

Any other builders (Ergott, Valley, or Ron) build any of these up? I am quite interested to hear any positives or negatives about them.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris King Cross hubs are the best sealed hubs that you can buy, and their ratchet mechanism is the tightest and finest available especially for technical terrain.


----------

